#ubuntu-learning 2010-04-04
<cprofitt> hey nigelb
<beginner_need_he> hello...could anyone here help to configure a router/firewall?
<pleia2> beginner_need_he: this channel is for developing learning materials, you probably want to check out #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners
<beginner_need_he> ok pleia2
<beginner_need_he> thx anyway
#ubuntu-learning 2011-03-30
<juzzy__> hi
#ubuntu-learning 2012-03-29
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Hey! I've got a list of topics that can be in the materials, should I post it somewhere?
#ubuntu-learning 2012-03-30
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: there aren't many people lurking here anymore, but you're welcome to put it up somewhere (wiki? google doc? pastebin?) and share it with the mailing list
<pleia2> or we can just talk about it here :)
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, well, I was talking with a teacher at school about it, and we got a large list of ideas
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll write them in a pad, one sec
<JoseeAntonioR> http://pad.ubuntu.com/lUVKLZOxr7
<JoseeAntonioR> Maybe we can make something like a chapter, that includes those topics, and re-distribute them as a PDF file, and at the end make a whole book
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: do you think you could integrate that document with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/UbuntuDesktopTopics ?
<pleia2> add all your sutff that we missed there
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, I'll do it right away
<pleia2> thanks :D
<pleia2> your list is great
<JoseeAntonioR> no problem, I worked it out with a teacher, so maybe my school can teach about Ubuntu in the last term of the year
<JoseeAntonioR> the teacher said that is we get the materials ready they will definitely do it
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> I need to run off for an appointment, thanks for your work!
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, no problem, see you later!
#ubuntu-learning 2012-03-31
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: thanks for adding those things to the wiki, it looks grea
<pleia2> t
<JoseeAntonioR> no problem, I hope that helps
<JoseeAntonioR> I'd like to revive this project :P
<pleia2> I'm glad :) I really love the idea of it but I have so little time these days
<JoseeAntonioR> no problem, I'll try to do what I can once 12.04 is out
<pleia2> we should talk about it some at UDS!
<JoseeAntonioR> that would be great!
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe a plenary talk, or a full talk if you want to
<pleia2> I was thinking just some chat during lunch
<pleia2> maybe later in the week so I can find some people to invite throughout the weke
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, yes, no problem
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe people from the docs team
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> they usually have a formal session or two throughout the week, I'll keep an eye out
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, great
<JoseeAntonioR> so, we're a month and a half away from the big event
<JoseeAntonioR> may I ask who were the project leaders?
<pleia2> there were a few, different people for each section of the project
<pleia2> I'd say doctormo was the formal lead of these materials, I helped out a lot though
<pleia2> doctormo == Martin Owens
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, so mainly DoctorMO and you
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, I checked his LP page :)
<pleia2> if you scroll down to the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning you can see some key contact people
<pleia2> it's out of date now, but those are the teams we hoped to work with
<JoseeAntonioR> so after the UDS we should update that list
 * pleia2 nods
<JoseeAntonioR> I hope we can get this back to life
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe teachers at schools can start using this to spread Ubuntu
<pleia2> that would be nice :)
<JoseeAntonioR> we might be able to also restart the FG
<JoseeAntonioR> by the way, I should also be translating whatever comes up, if there's no problem
<JoseeAntonioR> I mean, apart from the UWN, maybe this materials, and some other documents
<pleia2> great
<pleia2> yo no hablo espanol
<pleia2> or any other language for that matter ;)
<pleia2> just english!
<OutOfControl> Ich heisse Ben
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, you should learn a little bit :P
<pleia2> I took like 6 years of spanish in school, didn't sink in
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> je ne parle pais le francais
<pleia2> mostly I talk about my gatos
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, do you have?
<pleia2> si, dos
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, c'est genial!
<pleia2> haha
 * OutOfControl feels left out :)
 * pleia2 hugs OutOfControl 
<JoseeAntonioR> I have two birds
<pleia2> I am afraid of birds
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, they're caged and they peep a lot
<pleia2> little dinosaurs
<JoseeAntonioR> haha
<pleia2> OutOfControl: aren't you coming to UDS?
<pleia2> (maybe I just made that up)
<OutOfControl> I got sponsorship
<OutOfControl> But I have no one over 18 to come with,e
<OutOfControl> Me *
<OutOfControl> :(
<pleia2> oh darn :(
<OutOfControl> I was happy when I got the email, but went crazy when I was told I couldn't go
<pleia2> you guys are making me feel so oooold
<OutOfControl> Haha
<OutOfControl> I want to be over 18!!
<pleia2> it's a good thing to want, being a teenager is no fun :)
<pleia2> (at least it wasn't for me)
<OutOfControl> I just want to fly on my own ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, I want to be more independent
<JoseeAntonioR> the problem is that I'm a compulsive buyer
<pleia2> fortunately I never had money for such a bad habit until recently
<pleia2> and now... well, my fiance pointed out that I have 5 computers
<OutOfControl>  
<JoseeAntonioR> haha, that would be my main problem
<pleia2> (that's just the active ones, I have a p3 laptop and a couple servers in storage)
 * OutOfControl only has one slow computer and a iPad for school
<JoseeAntonioR> wow
<pleia2> plus 3 virtual machines online...
<pleia2> "I use them for work!" I say :)
<JoseeAntonioR> haha
<JoseeAntonioR> you should use them to breed virtual llamas! :D
<pleia2> hahaha
<OutOfControl> Lo
<OutOfControl> L
<JoseeAntonioR> and I could breed virtual t-rexes!
<pleia2> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll see if I can get anything llama-related for you
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> there are little sidewalk shops here that randomly sell little peruvian gifts
<pleia2> a lot of knitted things, sometimes I'll see one of the llama toys made with llama fur
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, so cool!
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe you should get an I <3 LLAMAS pillow
<pleia2> haha, that would be awesome
<pleia2> I was thinking of going up to chinatown to grab a handful of san francisco goodies to give out at UDS
<pleia2> (much cheaper there than in the more touristy areas near the pier)
<JoseeAntonioR> wow
<JoseeAntonioR> I may take a little drinkable surprise :)
<pleia2> UDS is such fun!
<JoseeAntonioR> I imagine so!
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm waiting to get there, can't wait anymore!
<pleia2> hehe
<JoseeAntonioR> have you ever tried Pisco?
<pleia2> nope
<JoseeAntonioR> oh :(
<pleia2> dinnertime!
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, see you later, then!
